# How you backup OpenVZ node server?



## ICPH (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello,

How do You backup virtual machines / VPSs on your OpenVZ server?

Any clever, non gzipping rsync way? Im currently runnning vzdump with compression and suspend on all containers. Its quite HDD intensive process


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 5, 2014)

We do vzdump + rsnapshot.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 5, 2014)

vzdump, rsync, and even more rsync.


----------



## comXyz (Dec 5, 2014)

I usually copy and paste


----------



## Geek (Dec 5, 2014)

@KuJoe and @HalfEatenPie have it right...  You can set your --ionice and --bwlimit flags to reduce the I/O intensity as well...  'man vzdump'.


----------



## dcdan (Dec 5, 2014)

To reduce I/O load you could also vzdump onto a separate drive, just mount it under /vz/dump. This drive does not even have to be RAID storage, just a single drive. Also rsync allows you to throttle transfers which could also be used to reduce I/O load on disks.


----------



## EnveraHost (Dec 7, 2014)

We automate backups with SolusVM, it keeps the VPS online and backs up to another server using vzdump.


----------

